# Best first person shooter mac/pc



## harryhoody (Aug 11, 2006)

My buddy has a PC and I have a Mac..We want to be able to play a bad ass first person shooter that works both on Mac & Pc. What is the best one to get? 
Thanks!


----------



## mdnky (Aug 12, 2006)

Call of Duty (1 or 2), Wolfenstein Enemy Territory (free).


----------



## symphonix (Aug 12, 2006)

I've always found the Unreal Tournament series to be a lot of fun on both platforms, too. Especially the original one with the Game Of The Year add-ons.


----------



## Damrod (Aug 13, 2006)

You could also check out the Quake series. Quake 3 Arena should run very well on any Mac that is post 2001.


----------



## ergo proxy (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd say Halo:Combat Evolved


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2006)

If you have an Intel-based Mac, you could just boot into Windows and play whatever you want to. It's a major reason I'm getting a MacBook; I kind of want to see what the gaming scene is all about. Youtube has some fairly convincing videos of MacBooks (not pro) running Half Life 2, Halo, and some other games.


----------



## Damrod (Aug 14, 2006)

ergo proxy said:


> I'd say Halo:Combat Evolved



Halo sucks monkey balls 1-on-1 though


----------



## Harp (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been playing Call of Duty 2 nonstop for weeks now.


----------

